# Firewall unter Mandrake ohne PPP zum laufen bekommen



## JoFl (9. Juli 2002)

Ich habe eine Standleitung und brauche mich sozusagen nicht per adsl-start einzuwählen.
Nun soll der PC dennoch eine Firewall haben.

Kann mir da jemand nen Tipp geben, wo ich diese dann autom. und manuell starten kann?

Danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (9. Juli 2002)

Automatisch kannst Du dies mit einem Skript machen, manuell indem Du einfach die IPTables (ab Kernel 2.4) benützt.

Hilfe hierfür bieten Dir wie immer die man-Pages (man iptables) oder folgende Links:
http://www.iptables.org/documentation/index.html#HOWTO

P.S.: Ich habe mich zwar damit beschäftigt, aber aufgrund meiner vielen Arbeit konnte ich da noch nicht richtig einsteigen um besser zu informieren.


----------



## JoFl (21. Juli 2002)

Hi,

danke erstmal für die Antwort 

Ich habe das auch als Script geschrieben. Das Problem war nur, dass ich da übersehen habe, dass mein Rechner über 2 Wege an die Ports kommen kann (intern und extern). Und intern war der Port offen 
Daher scheinte das nicht zu funktionieren. Nach ein paar Tests von anderen Rechnern aus hat sich aber rausgestellt, dass doch alles geht


----------

